# IUI GIRLS TURNED IVF PART 25



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

New Home Lovelies

Loads of  to all of you!

H xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks for the new home Holly   , Abby lovely to see you posting, hope you hear from someone who has been soon, I guess you have tried doing a search ?

On quickly skimmed over the last thread, but woudl like to wish Victoria lots of luck with this cycle and the stabbing lol x


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Just a quickie...

Hi Abby - lovely to see you posting again. Sorry I don't know anything about Kings, but just wanted to wish you luck for tx next month. I've often thought of you and wondered how you were doing.  

VIL -   at poor Moosey's jabs! So glad you've got the go-ahead to try with Moosey's eggs. 

Good luck Jane for 

Great news on the eggs Debbie.    for ET.

 to Mizz. Good luck for tx with ARGC - they have an excellent reputation so fingers crossed for success this time. around. 

Have a lovely   Starr.

 to Murtle, Candy, AussieMeg & all you other ex IUI girlies....

Molly
x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

nurse (or not) VIL i have tears rolling down my face at your injection story  poor poor moosey - sending her a  and  for her sore bit wherever it was
kj x


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

OMG V_I_L - Poor Moosey   You rae very licky she is so forgiving!

I had my first stimming jab this morning and after getting so worked up about it, i actually didnt feel a thing!  I think maybe DH should have done medicine and not law! All i can say is that i am so glad he did not hold any grudges over my tantrums off late.
I also have felt tonnes happier today - is this anything to do with the stimms do you think? Or have i just had a b*t*h free day 

Hello to Abbey  

Love to all
Amanda
xxxxxxx


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Just could nlot resist another post......look who has just made her first hundred post!!


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Well done Debbie on your egg collection - hope all goes well for ET.

Jane - good luck for testing  


I can't remember who asked about drug prices, as it was on the previous thread but it is worth asking your GP.  We have just done a fee pay IVF cycle but our GP agreed to prescribe our drugs which saved us 600 pounds.  Our IVF clinic said it is very rare for GP's to prescribe drugs but it is worth a try!

Had a nice week-end in the campervan but back to work today, so feeling a bit tired tonight.  Hope everyone is well.

Liz


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

*THE IUI GIRLS TURNED IVF *  

*Special luv'n'hugs*

DebbieB 
Linds 
Vaso 
Lilly2K3 
Chantelle 
Jodi 

* IVF Graduates *      

Morgan - BFP - Robin & Oliver born 08/04/05 6lb7oz & 7lb10oz   
Candy, BFP Nov 04 Jacob Edward born 08/07/05 7lb 8oz 
Megan35, BFP Dec 04 Baby girl 15/09/05 
LoubyLou, Natural BFP Feb 04 - EDD 28/10/05  
Purpleal, BFP March 05 - EDD 05/11/05  
AussieMeg, BFP with Twins !! March 05 - EDD 18/11/05   
DebbieA, FET BFP with Twins !! April 05 - EDD 15/12/05   
Triciah, BFP April 04 - EDD 14/12/05  
Jellyhead - BFP with twins!! June 05 - EDD 01/02/06  
Welshy - Natural BFP June 05 - EDD 05/02/06  
KarenC - BFP with twins!! June 05 - EDD 08/03/06  
KimE - Natural BFP June 05 - EDD 24/02/06 
Fergie - BFP!!! July 05  
Jane12 - BFP!!! Sept 05 
CK6 - Natural BFP!!! Sept 05 

*IVF Students *      

Struthie - 2ww Testing 26th Sept   
Ajax - Stimming. Good luck this time round 
Catwoman - Stimming. Good luck this time round 
Molly - Stimming. Good luck this time round 
LizH - FET Good luck this time round 
VIL & Moosey -Down regging. Good luck this time round 

*IVF Recruits *  

CK6 - Trying again in Oct 
Mez - On the waiting list
EmmaO - ICSI later this year 
MollyW - Detoxing!
mimhg (Michelle) - IVF appoint Nov 05
CathyA - Starting IVF in October
petal b - Starting IVF in September
Aliday - Waiting for FET
Almamay - IVF Sept 
Eire - Starting ivf soon
Starr - Trying again in New Year
Murtle - Trying again in New Year
RachelB - Starting ivf Sept/Oct
Aliso1 - !st ivf appointment 4th Nov
Mizz - Trying again Sept/Oct
JessP - ICSI Sept
Jojo29 IVF appointment Sept

*Special babydust to the ladies taking some time out *

Bobble
Billie
Angus
Abby Carter
Sicknote
Nightnurse
Alessandra
Jessygirl


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

hi ladies hope you are all well

liz-what a gp you have,don't think mine would he just about put us forward for tests and that was because i start to cry when he told us to wait some more...we had been waiting three years and that was just to go to the gp...  

will last night af started (or i thought it had) and i went into a bit of a panic,because i was to pick up my drugs tomorrow (af has arrived 11 days early)called the clinic this morning and they said that i would not of be able to start anyway because they have over booked themselfs....i was like...what,i booked it in a month. ago.....anyway they called me back and said they got it wrong and they could do it  and thank god last night was just a show and af has stopped...so fingers crossed they give us the go ahead tomorrow and af holds off a littie longer...then i had a leak in my kichen ...well you should had seen me, it was like the world had ended..... 

debbie-great news about your eggs

ajax-glad your having a better day today

good luck jane  

sorry to anyone that i have missed and will do some more personals tomorrow

luv mad petal b


----------



## DebbieB (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi girls

Bad news from me, I'm afraid.  the eggs didn't make it through the night.  I guess they are just not good enough quality.    that's it for us now, I can't take any more.

good luck to all of you on the board and the others. I hope your dreams come true.  Thank you all for being so supportive and looking after me.  

love
Debbie


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Oh Debbie I am so so sorry,we will be here to support you whenever you need it xxx


----------



## Aliday (Oct 21, 2004)

Debbie, so so so sorry 

    

take care of youself whatever you decide 

ali


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi everyone

Debbie - I'm really sorry about your eggs.  It's horrible to get your hopes up then have things end so suddenly.  We're all here for you whatever you decide.  

Petal - What a mess with your clinic - but glad they've sorted it out now.

Love Victoria
xxx

PS  Murtle - sorry to be a nuisance but could you move me and Moosey to the stabbing section of the Pos Vibes list?  Thanks  

PPS - Hi Kim


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Debbie - don't feel I've got to know you yet, but just wanted to say so sorry to hear your news - made me feel very sad.  

VIL - OMG   - we're off for jab training soon and thats just what I'm dreading!! Having seen DH doing DIY and wieding a drill - hes a bit of a slap & dash merchant - I don't even want to think about him wielding a needle!!!  

Still off on hols on Sat for 2 weeks so no more talk of needles for a while!

BTW - Starr have a fabby time! (Still can't get over the fact you're not small dark and scottish!!!)

Petal b - havent spoken to you for ages. Hope the water's stopped coming in.

Molly & KJ - lovely to hear from you - can't believe its over a week since we met up. Seems like i dreamed it!

Well a (not so) little parcel arrived with me today, full of needles and other nasties (cyclogest!) so I guess I'm soon going to be a fully enrolled IVF girlie. Can't quite believe that all that stuff's got to go inside me. Uggghh. Still, some of the drugs came in a rather nice little cool bag and i found myself staring at all these needles and stuff and thinking 'OOhh that bag will be useful sometime!!' I know I'm completely mad and i haven't taken anything yet!  

Love you all  

Cathy


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

DebbieB- I am so sorry to read your news, take care


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi all,

Gosh we are gossiping loads recently! I have not had time to read through all of the posts but I feel the need for a me me me post coming on, sorry......

I went to the docs thismorning to have him check my blood pressure because when i had e/c the nurse was concerned and said she was going to writ to gp and wanted me to go in for a health check.
Turns out the doc had a read through my notes and saw that when I had my smear about three months ago I had mentioned a change in the size of my left breast to the nurse.
He wanted a look and is really concerned as he found a lump (I cant feel it but he can) so he has sent a "fast track" app request to the breast clinic and has demanded I be seen within two weeks.
I now feel shocked and scared! I was totally not expecting that at all and do not know what to think.

Sorry about the me me me, hope everyone is OK.


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Debbie - so sorry to read your news sweetie.  

Take care of yourself,
Love Molly
x


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Dear Lily

So sorry to read your news too - it must be very frightening for you.  

Your GP sounds pretty on the ball though and its good that he's fighting your corner and demanding you get seen at the breast clinic really soon. Nine times out of ten these lumps turn out to be benign and I'm really hoping that turns out to be the case for you. 

I hope your appointment comes round REALLY quickly so you have as little time as possible to worry.

Thinking of you... 

Love Molly
x


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi again everyone

Lilly - Please don't worry too much (I know it's hard).  Both me and my mum have had breast lumps that turned out to be nothing at all.  The vast vast majority of lumps are nothing to worry about.  It's good that they've spotted it so that you can get it sorted out quickly.  If you're finding the waiting really hard and you could get to the clinic quickly it might be worth ringing them each day for any cancellations so you could get seen even quicker.   

CathyA - LOL at you DH's DIY!  Me and Moosey just got given the funky little bag too but the nurse told us that one of the other patients was carrying hers around John Lewis and another shopper came up to her, pointed at the bag and said, "I know what you've been doing!"      Those bags could be like the Masons' Secret Handshake but for IVFers!!!

Love to everyone

Victoria
xxx


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

lilly-thinking of you and hope that your alright...what news to hear,hope you get your appointment soon

hi cathy-i got my bag today to and thought the same thng..my dh was like...look at all those neddles and thats all you can think about 

debbie-i am so sorry to hear your news am thinking about you and if you need to talk we are all here for you 

well appointment went well and i can start ivf this month but only when i get my fsh done on day one(af has stopped for some reason)they are getting the results done quick so i can start this month,which is nice of them....very scary the whole thing and am very nervous about the whole thing..they are putting me on the long treatment..which looks like it takes forever...whats the shutting down of your body like

we had to get some blood tests done and my dh came over all funny.......sorry to say that i did laugh about it after ...what ae men like...and then when they told him about putting his  into two pots..he was like..how am i going to do that...was so funny i had the picture in my head of him getting all over the place..and of course that would not be funny on the day

speak to you later

luv petal b


----------



## mizz-gizz (Apr 19, 2004)

Debbie - sorry to hear about your eggs. Have you considered an egg donor? We discussed this last week at ARGC (I'm 44), apparently they use a clinic in Spain and there is no waiting list, and is still anonymous there. Sending you a hug   don't give up just yet.

Hey V-I-L I did exactly the same thing first time I jabbed myself - was so surprised how easy it went in, I pulled it straight out too...LOL 

Starr have a fab holiday... 

Lily - I too had a breast lump once, it was hard a grew quickly - tutned out to be a cyst, and nothing to worry about. Hope you get it sorted v. soon. 

Hey Ajax - you & Kevin Pietersen eh? Both scored a century this week! 

As for me - AF came today so am having my FSh bloods tomorrow - am praying that's very low - if not we may go down the donor route..let's see eh? 

Take care ladies & positive thoughts to evryone who's jabbing, testing, have EC/ET.     

Luv,
Mizz Gizz x


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

oh and forgot to ask you.my clinic said to me that if i have less then 6 eggs left over or under five that they do not freeze them.and i said well what happens to themand she said that we get rid of them.i was like but even if they are grade a and she said yes that we only freeze with over 6 left....i think it is so wrong and i told her what i felt but their is nothing she can do...thats what the clinic does...has anyone else had this


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Lilly- thinking of you. The other girlies have already said it all. With all the rest of the stuff we have to deal with, you don't need this do you?  

VIL - we could all dance round our little bags at the next meet!   I might feel the need to add a few sparkly bits to personalise mine if they're 'regulation issue'!!

petal - don't understand your clinic. Ours haven't mentioned quantities to freeze - or maybe I just haven't asked the question (note to self for next appt!)  

Big   to you all

Heyho - hols minus 3!! 

Cathy


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Debbie - I am so sorry for your devastating news  .  I know that no words can ever make it better but please do remember that everyone is here for you.  Take care hun. x

Lilly - I can only imagine how shocked and terrified you must be.  You are clearly in very good hands and your doctor sounds brilliant - I hope that the appointment arrives very soon for you sweetheart.  Sending you lots of love x
Amanda
xxxxxxx


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Sorry i am not writing any more personals today but i just feel crappy - absolutely cream crackered and almost fluey!  Maybe something to do with the injections  ?  Off to vegetate in bed.

Still sending love to everyone though!

A x


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

ajax-hope you feel better tomorrow

cathy-i don't understand them myself.i think it is something to do with the quality of the eggs after freezing them and if you have under five then your chances of them surviving are not so good but if you have more than that you have more to choose from..but even saying this i still do not understand because it only takes one..she did say something else but i can't remember now...but all very shocking


----------



## DebbieB (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi ladies

Just logged on to say a big Thank You !!  to all of you lovely ladies for all your support! I am overwhelmed with gratitude.  
I won't come on much any more though as I need to get on with my life and put this behind me.  I would love to know how you've all got on though, so if you feel like sending me a pm, I would love to hear from you!!  Give me lots of good news!    

I will not try again, but really girls, I feel ok about it (don't think I'm in denial!) especially as I have my miracle angel already.  Sending you all lots of     and loads of   

Debbie


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi everyone

Debbie - I think you've made a really brave decision.  It takes a lot of courage to stop treatment.  I hope that things go well for you and if you feel like you can pop back here every now and then it would be nice to see you.  

Petal - I wonder if another clinic would agree to freeze your embryos for you (obviously you'd have to research this in advance) but I agree that it seems crazy not to freeze good embryos.  Do you think the clinic is on a money-making scheme?  IVF costs an awful lot more than a frozen embryo transfer...  

Mizz - Hope the FSH was low today.  Are you considering going to Spain for ED if your FSH is high?

Ajax - Hope you feel better soon.

CathyA - LOL at the handbag plan - very Blue Peter!!!

Murtle - Thanks for moving us on the list.

Right, I'm going to wash up this bowl that has been on my desk for a week    I'm scared it's going to walk away on it's own if I don't do something about it!  

Love Victoria
xxx


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Hello girls!
Debbie – just read your post. I'm so, so sorry  . As VIL says, it takes a lot of courage to make that sort of decision. I'm thinking of you.
VIL – huge apols for not getting back to you sooner; it's been hell on earth at work and I haven't had much of a chance to catch up with FF until today. The pharmacist who I got the cheap drugs from is called Ali and he has a shop in Shadwell, E1. He sells Menagon for £11 an ampoule, as opposed to my hospital selling them for £18. I have a horrible feeling that I might be giving you this info too late and you already have all the drugs, but just in case... his tel. no. is 020 7790 9150. He's a really, really helpful bloke. Also, I discovered (too late!) that Boots online pharmacy sells Menogon even more cheaply – approx £10.68 per ampoule. So there are deals to be had out there – and it can knock hundreds off your bill.
Lilly – just read your post. I really, really feel for you. I had a breast lump seven years ago, and it turned out to be benign – the vast majority of them are. But it's the last thing you need at the moment. 
Jane12 – hope you're doing OK. When's testing day? Am keeping everything crossed for you!
Petal –   How are you adjusting to being an IVF girl?   I'm straddling both IVF and IUI boards at the moment (hmmm… sounds painful!  ) Can't understand you clinic's attitude re. freezing – not entirely sure what my clinic's policy is, but surely you should have the option to freeze as many viable embies as poss? 
Big hello to all the other girls – Ajax, have heard some of the other girls say that the injections can make them feel a bit fluey. Maybe check with your clinic? Hope you feel better soon.  , also hello to Minx, Cathy, Murtle, Molly and all the other IUI-turned-IVF gals.
I'm currently on day 6 of down-regging – started sniffing Suprefact on Friday. I think I'm coming down with a cold, so things could start getting interesting! At least I've finished the Pill – took the last one on Monday (Hurrah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!          ), so no more crappy side effects (headaches, breakthrough bleeding, being a *****-on-wheels to DH... etc.. etc..).
Take care all!
Love, C xx


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi everyone,
Debbie, as you know from my message, I am soooo sorry, and I'm so glad you have your miracle angel.  Give her lots of hugs.

Lily, I hope the breast appointment goes well.  I will keep everything crossed for you.

Everyone else- I hope you're all well.

Me- well, I was unbelievably busy at work yesterday for 18 hours on the trot.  No lunch, got dizzy, and didn't get home until midnight. Figured there is nothing I can do either way, so just went to work again, and only just thinking about it now.  Anyway, it's stopped now. Testing on Sunday.  So, we'll just have to see.
Otherwise, didn't seem as vague today.  Unfortunately in my job it's not great to be vague.  Perhaps it's all that Progesterone.  Anyway, just have to try and focus extra hard at the moment.

Good luck to everyone, and I will just have to rest now.  Very tired.
Bye
Jodi


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Hello girlie's

Jodi - Hang on in there - not long now    

Debbie - You are being so strong, an inspiration really.  Enjoy your beautiful little girl! Please come and let us know how you are getting on occasionally! Love to you all x

Petal - I cant say i have heard of this dilemma but then again i have never asked! Will do on Monday when i go next and report back! Are we talking egg freezing or embryo freezing just to get my head straight !!  

Catwoman - May your d/regging continue well.  If there were awards for prize b*t*h when i started sniffing, i would have won it hands down!  My door hinges are only just beginning to recover!

Mizz - How were the blood results?

V_I_L/ Cathy- I feel left out  I did not receive a pretty little bag with my supplies!!  Has anyone got a spare for me to dance around??

Candy - i had a nose at your tips for IVF on the iui beginners guide - wish i had seen them earlier but i have rushed out and bought the q10 and arnica oh and water bottles! Thank you so much   Reccommended reading to all doing IVF!

One quickie before i go, is it normal for the site of injection to swell up like a bee/wasp sting?  Not pleasant!

Hello to Ali, Murtle, Lilly, Starr, Struthie, Caroline, Vaso,Molly and anyone i may have missed!


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Just a quickie from me for now. Mega busy at the moment but will try and keep up.  

Debbie - I am so sorry to hear your news. Things were looking so good for you at the weekend. I wish you well for the future. I will pm you at the weekend.  

Lilly - I am really sorry to hear all you are going through right now. These things are usually harmless but I can imagine the thoughts going through your head right now. Good to see your GP is so on the ball. I pray for good news for you.  

Jodi - not too long to wait now. Sending you lots of      

Jane -       for tomorrow sweetie

luv'n'hugs 
Murtle
xxx


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

h just a quick one to say hello and hope you are alll alright

catwoman-am back and fourth too   nice to hear form you

victoria-you may have a point about my clinic,but if you have more than 5 they will freeze it and they have been so nice and done alot for us...but you never know.

debbie-really hope you now get a natural pregnancy..have heard of that happening alot when you finish treatment.....good luck

jodi-hope you feel better tomorrow....try and that it easy

got to run and do dinner

luv petal


----------



## ck6 (Apr 8, 2005)

hi to Debbie .... as Vil said you are one brave lady...very hard choosing when to stop.... 

Lilly.....sorry to hear about your lump...i too had a benign lump when i was 24 hoping thats what you have... 


sorry i haven't been around for a while after we found out my tubes were blocked on the 18th august, just needed some time out to decide what to do next...we were planning on going again in october, (sorry if some of you already know my news but felt as i did post on here i should tell you)  anyway af was late very unusal for me.... thought phone the clinic to see if we can go this month.... something told me to do a test to rule it out.... thought its a waste of time.... sat on ds's potty so either he or i got the bfp... you cannot beleive the shock i am in at the moment.....anyway wanted to share this with you ladies after total of 4 iui's 1 ivf and 1 icsi  did it naturally i am realistic that may not stick...but quite happy we acheived it.... having a scan on monday to check its in the correct place...worried sick....lots of love to all you ladies hoping your dreams come true


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Good luck for Monday, Caroline, we'll all be cheering you on!!!

Jess xxxxxx


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

OMG Caroline - WAY TO GO!!!!!!!!!!!

Good Luck on Monday - as jess says, we will be cheering you on.

         

Sending lots of love and best wishes your way!

Amanda
xxxxxx


----------



## jane12 (Apr 8, 2005)

Hello all

Hope you are all ok.

I tested this morni g and got a BFP  I still can't believe it.

Good luck to all testing and on 2WW.

Take care all

Jane12


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Thinking of you monday, Caroline    

Cathy


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Congratulations Jane and Caroline - Well Done!!!! 

          

Love Victoria
xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Well done Jane you must be over the moon!


----------



## Aliday (Oct 21, 2004)

OMG CAROLINE THAT IS THE BEST NEWS i'VE HAD FOR A LONG TIME

  

WAY TO GO YOOOOHOOO !!!!!

Good luck for Mon     
will be thinking of you  

Jane well done too!

         


Come on-  bring on those BFP

love , a very happy   Ali xxxxxx


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Jane and Caroline,


Congratulations!  That is unbelievably good news for both of you.  I don't know about anyone else, but I love seeing BFP's on this site.  We all know how wanted they are, and just so good to see.

Ajax, I only just read your post about swelling around the injection site.  I don't know about anyone else, but when I first started the injections, I had nasty swelling, but it resolved and stopped happening after a few days.  So, it happened to me too.

Lily, I hope you're doing OK.  Do you have your appointment lined up yet?

To everyone, hope you're all well, and no major dramas.  I know now that IVF seems to be a procession of mini dramas.  Not too bad, but there's always something to wonder about, isn't there?

Testing on Sunday.  Blood test, and I hate waiting all day for the result.  Never mind.

Jodi


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Jane & Caroline

You both have made my day. It is so great to finally have some good news. Well done both.

CONGRATULATIONS     

Wishing you both very happy and healthy pregnancies  

Good luck with the scan on Monday Caroline.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS JANE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!              

Sending loads of            to Jodi for Sunday, and to Caroline for Monday  
AF arrived today, so I'm off to the hospital for my scan tomorrow. Assuming all is well and there are no ovarian cysts, I should start injecting this weekend. Excited and nervous!
Big   to Petal, Jess, Murtle, Ajax, Molly, Ali, Struthie, VIL, Cathy and anyone I've forgotten.
'Speak' to you all soon,
Love C xxx


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

congratulations jane what great news


----------



## Chantelle (May 21, 2004)

Hi everyone,

For those who remember me (and thanks Murtle for keeping asking after me), I'm sorry I haven't been posting.  After my first IVF and continually posting asking questions etc, I couldn't deal with getting so embroiled in doing the same again for my second IVF.  I love the site, I really love the support but it was my way of coping with it all.  Unfortunately this cycle wasn't meant to be for me either, it didn't start well with an ovarian cyst mid-way through, which reduced the quality and quantity of eggs, but hey ho, onwards and upwards and I am waiting for my review appointment in a couple of weeks time.

Has anyone, or do you know of anyone who has gone back onto Clomid between IVF cycles - I'm considering doing that for 6 months if my consultant will let me?  My one and only pregnancy, which didn't stick but was a joy to have for that short time, was through Clomid and I really think I should give it another whirl - any thoughts? The Centre of Life in Newcastle is closing in November until April anyway, although I am considering Gateshead which has the best results in the North East but would not get booked in until February.

Good luck to the ladies who are mid-treatment, congratulations to the lucky ladies - look forward to a wonderful nine months and a big hello to everyone else - Murtle, Billie, Candy

Chantelle
xxx


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Congratulations Jane and Caroline on your  

Love, Liz


----------



## encore (May 27, 2004)

quickie from me.  baby girl born 1am v. quick labour we are both well.


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Megan, thansk for the update and congratulations, can't wait for a full updatea nd pictures   

/waves to Chantelle nice to see you and sorry to hear about this cycle ((hugs))

Caroline, hop everything works out   and huge congratulations to Jane, what fabulous news xx

Love to everyone else and baby J kisses to Murtle & Molly


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Well, the spotting continues, and so I phoned the clinic to check I was taking enough Progesterone.  So, they have moved my test day up to tomorrow.  That way they can check my Progesterone level as well.

I have to say that I think the spotting is the start of my period.  It seems it can't hold out even against all of that Progesterone.  So, will let you know tomorrow evening.

Jodi


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

awww jodi   - hang on in there hun
thinking of you   

kj x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Thinking of you Jodi


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Good luck Jodi xxx


----------



## ck6 (Apr 8, 2005)

thinking of you Jodi xxxxx


----------



## Aliday (Oct 21, 2004)

Jodi , thinking of you                    
Good Luck 
ali


----------



## mizz-gizz (Apr 19, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

Good luck jodi   

Congrats to megan, Jane & Caroline    

MY FSH was 9.8 - is that too high? The nurse said no - but the doc said they wouldn't go ahead if it was above 10 - so is as near as damn it eh..?   

Anyway they are now doing a monitored cycle (another one...  ) to see how I do before deciding which route to take. I have a scan on 27th Sept. 

Am just so fed up now - i'd forgotten how frustrating it all is. And to cap it all there are two pg ladies at work now, and another who tells me she's 'trying'... am feeling a little depressed I suppose - then AF is not quite gone yet... oh well

Anyway, Hugs and fairy dust to all those stabbing, testing etc...    

NIce wekeends all,

Mizz Gizz. x


----------



## DebbieB (Aug 5, 2004)

I know I said I wouldn't  be here - but couldn't resist coming on to say - 

Fantastic news for Caroline and megan and Jane!!!  

Good luck Jodi - let us know how you do!  

still doing ok.  but love to hear good news!
Debbie


----------



## moosey (Aug 12, 2004)

Hello everyone

This is the first time that I am posting on this thread, but I am aware that Victoria has been telling you all about me and made you all laugh at my expense!  

It seems that I have joined at a positive time for a few of you.  Congrats to all those who have got BFP's and fingers crossed for all those putting up with the IVF treatment.  I have only been injecting (or Victoria has) for only 5 days and i am already teary and grumpy.  This morning I just sat in my office and haven't stepped out as I don't want to talk to anyone because they dont understand - nto that I could explain anything even if they asked me.  My emotions are so messed up with just the buserelin, that I have also realised it has been multiplied with PMT as well!   .  It also doesn't help that I am sitting by a window that won't close because the decorater put too much pain on the goddam frames, so they are stuck open and it is bloody cold today!    

Anyway I am listening to the Magic Numbers now, who will no doubt cheer me up!

Sorry to be such a bloody grumpy ****...I am not usually, but I am sure Victoria begs to differ!

I was also reading an article in the paper today about how some consultants want doctors to discourage women over 35 to try to get pregnant because of the low success rates and increased possibilty of miscarrieages - thats easy for them to say.  I was also reading about how this bloke from Denmark is going to set up a fertility clinic on a ship and anchor off in international waters near the UK to allow couples and women who want anonymous doners to go there and get the sperm.  I am not sure if I brought a copy of 'Dear God, Don't Have a Baby Now Weekly' or 'The Guardian'!

Have a good weekend .

Jackie (aka moosey)


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Congratulations to Jane and Megan .  Really pleased for you both!

Jodie - Please stay positive hun x    
Thanks for the feedback about the jab sites - mine too are beginning to be less aggravated but i am sure the jabs them self hurt more each day!! Have been using arnica cream in bruises and they are healing quicker.

Great to hear from you Moosey - At least now we can have both sides of the story!  Buserelin turned me into a complete loony  .  I frequently had episodes of door slamming and sobbing when i first started on the stuff.  Not really much you can do other than ride it out, and have an understanding partner!  Think i was almost divorced!   Strange how some people react like this and others sail through d/regging without a care in the world!

Lots of love to all
Amanda
xxxxxx


----------



## mizz-gizz (Apr 19, 2004)

Hi Moosey - i read that this morning too, and all it achieved was to make my AF induced depression ten times worse...  

We are contemplating donor eggs via our new clinic at the mo - we will have to go to Spain though. Here's an idea for you though, but please tell me to shut up if it's sounds stupid  . But, maybe V_I_L could have her eggs collected and have them fertilised, then you have the ET - it would be the same thing as if she were a donor. Is it worth asking about do you think?


Anyway, have a nice weekend,

Luv,
Mizz. xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Fingers crossed for you Jodi    

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

thinking of you jodi and my fingers are also crossed for you


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your kind finger crossings and good wishes,

Unfortunately a   for me.

I can't say I didn't expect it.  After yesterday, I knew, so all the being upset was yesterday.  I was more upset than I thought I would be, as yet again they could find nothing wrong.  So, why doesn't it work?

Anyway, I am happy that I'm sure now that there is nothing physically wrong with me or DH.  A bit frustrated that nothing seems to be working though. 

So, the clinic advised me to take this next month off to let everything settle down.  After that, on to frozen cycles.
I hope someone has some good news soon.  I love seeing good news.  Good luck to everyone.
Jodi


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi Jodi

Sorry it was a BFN for you, it must be so disappointing.  Good news that you have some frozen embryos to use rather than having to start from scratch.

Liz


----------



## Aliday (Oct 21, 2004)

Jodi, sorry for your BFN  
a break of a month is probably the right thing to do , to help you recover.
Think of those lovely frosties, the girls on the FET board says the frozen cycle is less stressful, lets hope eh? take some time out to spoil yourselves .

love ali xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Sorry Jodi, but glad you are looking at the positives, hoping fet works for you x


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

So sorry to hear you news Jodi. Sending you a big  

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

jodi-so sorry to hear your news  life is cruel sometimes
 thinking of you


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Jodi  - just wanted to say how sorry i am that you did not get the result you were longing for.
Sending you a great big  
Love
Amanda
xxxxxx


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi girls

Just a quickie from me today.  I'm still watching what's going on and feel the need to post from time to time.

Chantelle - I'm so sorry that this one didn't work out for you.  I've been anxiously waiting for news and didn't want to pressure you by sending a pm.  Thinking about you. xxx

Well done to the BFP girls.

Congratulations to Megan35 and DH on the birth of your baby girl.  Can't wait to see more news.

Waves to Molly, Murtle, Starr, Candy, Looby (how are you doing honey?), et al

Lots of Love Billie xxx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi girls,

Thank you all for the words of support  I don't have my app yet but the doc said up to 2 weeks then if I hear nothing go back to him and he will call them. It is rather like the 2ww, stressfull and wishing for good news at the end of it.
It has helped to see that a few of you guys have also had lumps and they have turned out to be nothing to worry about. I am preying that is also the case for me. I hope it is sorted before my review app for ivf on 5th October, fingers crossed.

Anyway;

Petal b- It is good to see that things are moving along for you, good luck  
About your clinic only freezing if you have over 6 left over, I think that stinks. My clinic freeze from 2 left over so it might be worth asking them about such a huge difference and if you are paying for storage, surely it makes no difference to them as only 2 go back!

Mizz-gizz- Sorry to see that you have been delayed chick  

Ajax- I hope you are feeling a bit better now; here are some recharge vibes to help you out    

DebbieB- I think you are very brave.  

Ck6- That is just what I needed, some brilliant news! Congratulations    

Jane12- Congratulations  

Catwoman- Good luck  

Chantelle- I am sorry to see that you got another bfn  
I am at The Centre For Life also    It is a pain them closing for such a long time. Good luck if you decide to go to the QE. I have heard great reports from there.

Megan35- Congratulations  

Moosey- I hope you are feeling better about things now  

Jodie- I am so sorry to see your news


----------



## Jellyhead (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi girls....
just had to put a OMG caroline that is bloody fabby fantastic news!!!!!        
you must be on top of the world!!!
I have a 21 week scan on tues gonna see if i can trick them into telling me the sex of the babies he he

have been so tired and laptop not working so i have been a lazy girl and not been on much   
Any love to all...my STRUTHIE, MOLLY,LILLY,VASCO,CANDY,THE TURTLE AND ALL THE OTHER GIRLIES.....   

Jelly (Jayne) xxx


----------



## ck6 (Apr 8, 2005)

Jodi was very sorry to see your bfn


----------



## ck6 (Apr 8, 2005)

Thanks for all the good wishes.... still in shock and continue to knicker check.. ...scan tommorrow at 1.15 at the clinic (only one more sleep...not been sleeping too well !!!!) ...will let you know how i get on..... thanks again.....all my love caroline xxxx


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Just a swift one - Jodi, I'm so, so sorry. Sending you loads of      
Caroline - sending you tons of          for tomorrow!
Lilly - keeping everything crossed for you.  
A big   to Ajax, Molly, VIL & Moosey, Petal, Jane, Murtle, Struthie, Ali, Debbie and Mizz.
I'm on the second day of injections now. So far, so good - though I'm finding that all the drugs I'm on and alcohol really don't mix. Not that I drink much at all, but the small glass of wine I treated myself to at lunchtime gave me an absolutely cracking headache!
Right, I'm off to do my Sunday night ironing...
Love to all,
xxxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Good luck tomorrow Caroline,do let us know.

Jodi - hope you are doing ok.

Lilly - how are you,hope all goes well with your appointment,as if you don't have enough to deal with.

Debbie - hope you are ok too.

I have 8 days to go until official test day,this is me  

Take care lovely ladies xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Evening ladies

Lilly – I hope your appointment comes through soon.   for you.

Caroline – Good luck for tomorrow. I’m very excited for you.    

Struthie – Only 8 more days to go!!! Keeping everything crossed for you.    

Jodi –   Thinking of you.

Catwoman – A glass of wine definitely helps with the ironing I find  

Ajax - How's the stimming going? When is your next scan?  

Jellybelley – Lovely to hear from you. I’m betting 50p you have one of each  

Ali – Look at you with your fancy smileys. I am most impressed. 

Mizz –   How frustrating for you. You just want to get started for real, not all this messing about.

Moosey – Lovely to hear from you. Nice to read your side of the story! I can sympathise with your side effects but it will all be worth it in the end.  

Chantelle – Nice to hear from you again. So sorry things didn’t work out for you.  

As for me, AF finally arrived on Friday 15 days (and 15 hpts) late. Work is still busy. My friend’s wife still hasn’t given birth so I have agreed to do a third week. He was hinting for another week but a month with no days off is really pushing it so have said no. I feel a bit mean but I flipping knackered already and I have a load of course work to complete.

 to everyone else

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

hi ladies hope you all had a great weekend cannot believe monday is here nearly already  

caroline-good luck with your scan tomorrow,how exciting is right enjoy every moment

murtle-poor you working so hard,hope you get a day off soon

jodi-hope your alright,thinking of you too

struthie-sending you lots of   

catwoman-good luck with this weeks injections,are you on the long or short treatment

well i still no af ,still spotting after a week,i wish af would hurry up,need to get my fsh done before i can start.drugs are sitting here waiting for me i just want to get started.not looking forward to the first lot.am going to be on the long cycle.are the moan swings bad

anyway speak to you soon

luv petal b


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Petal - AF is always late when you're waiting for her and early when you don't want to see her. It's all part of her evilness.   The worst part of down regging for me was the headaches and the tiredness, felt like I could sleep all day and night. The mood swings hit some people worse than others. Hope yours aren't too bad. Good luck with this cycle    

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

thanks murtle...so i have lots to look forward too   and you are so right about af's...mad
hope you are well and not too sleepy..how are things going with you

luv petal b


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Petal - I really do feel for you with a delayed AF - I missed out 2 months worth when i was waiting to start tx.  The reason - Stress apparently!  I too had slight spotting on 2 occasions - hope this AF dance helps a little:
         

Murtle - 3 weeks without a break - that is criminal!  Hope you get a much deserved day off soon!  

Good luck for tomorrow Caroline - hope all goes well  

Lilly - just wanted to give you a   sweetie.

I have a scan booked for lunchtime tomorrow.  I feel really drained pretty much all of the time at the moment but luckily i have no more work for 6 weeks!  Have taken unpaid leave for 3 and annual leave for 3 until the whole process has ended and been absorbed whatever the outcome.  Also been feeling very nauseous these last few days - Oh and the injections seem to get more painful every single day!  Thank you girls - moan now over and whoa is me!


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

just wondering(maybe a silly question)but just wondering why you have to stop your cycle with ivf and not with any other treatment and my nurse said that your body goes into  menopause while the drugs stop your cycle.because when i had icsi i never done this (know that the treatments are different but you still need to get lots of eggs with both cycles....thanks ladies

thanks for the dance ajax  sorry your having a rough time at the moment...poor you moan all you like......  do you inject in the same place or in different
luv petal b


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi everyone

Murtle - Glad your AF stopped messing about at last - poor you waiting a fortnight.  What's the plan now?  You might have said but I can't remember if you're taking a bit of time out or going again.  

Chantelle - Hello!

Megan35 - Congratulations on your little girl - I'm sure she's gorgeous.

Jodi - I'm sorry about your BFN.  

Mizz - Your FSH sounds good to me!  Our clinic used to have 11 as their cut off point but they've just raised it to 16.  I really don't think you should worry about it because it sounds pretty good.  When Moosey and I saw the consultant he seemed to think that, because they choose the best embryos to replace, by the time the ET is done you know you're dealing with a good egg.  Does that make sense - not sure I've explained it well!!  

You asked whether I could have my eggs collected and trasferred back into Moosey - we were thinking of that but the consultant seemed to think it might be worth a try with her eggs (and Moosey really wants to know she's tried everything).  The current plan (and watch this space cos it keeps changing!) is to try this IVF and if it doesn't work, I'll have a go at IUI for a bit and if that doesn't work we might try the egg donation thing (with me donating my eggs to Moosey).

What are your thoughts on your next step now you've got your FSH results?  

Ajax - It sounds like you're having a really hard time but it's good that you've taken some time off work.  It must seem like it's never going to end but you will get through it.    On a lighter note, I'm glad to hear that you were as moody as Moosey on the Buserelin!!!  Last night Moosey and I were having an innocent chat about how quickly our newly-single friend should start dating again.  My opinion differed very slightly from Moosey's and imediately her lip wobbled and a little voice said, "Are you trying to make me cry?"    I didn't know whether to apologise or laugh so I did a bit of both - and luckily she saw the funny side (although I am fully expecting to be murdered in my sleep before the week is over)...    

CK6 - I am thinking about you in your scan (I think you're in there right now).  I really hope everything is in the right place and it all goes well for you.      

Cat woman - Hope the jabbing is going okay!

Struthie - Love your new picture.  Not too long to go now on the 2WW.  Keep busy if you can...  

Petal - Hope your AF gets a move on so you can start playing with all the lovely drugs!!  In your question you asked how the mood swings would be but you typed "how are the moan swings?" which I think sums it up brilliantly!!!    

Hi to everyone else.

Loads of love Victoria
xxx


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Hey there

Petal b - Sounds to me like you were doing short protocol when having your ICSI and this time you are doing the long one.  Hopefully some of the girls will be able to answer you with more confidence!  Thank you so much for your hug.  Yes we have been alternating our injection sites between thigh and stomach.

V_I_L - Thanks also for your huggle and kind words.  When i burst into tears (which believe me happens regularly right now!) my DH does exactly the same as you - laughs and then gives me a hug.  Not sure whether the laughing part makes me more mad!  Dh also informed our Consultant today that i had "hinge tested" all the doors in the house   How embarrassed was i?!!!

Caroline - Any news?   

Had my scan at lunchtime today and all is going according to plan so i am told.  I have 7 follies on my left side and my right ovary went hiding so we are not sure about that one!LOL  Have to return for another scan on Wednesday and then we will have EC on Friday morning with ET Monday.  OMG this feels too real now and i really would appreciate some help/advise on EC as i am totally bricking it now!  Maybe PANIC is playing a huge part in my brain right now.  I am so worried i will be in too much pain.....i know that the sedation will make me forget about it afterwards but i do not like the thought of me being in pain at the time. How   does that sound?!  Will there be any painkillers in the drug cocktail ?  Thank you all.
Oh and apparently the reason my injections are getting more painful each day is because i am thinking about them too much....gee...thanks doc 

Love to all from a bit mixed up and hormonal Amanda
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mizz-gizz (Apr 19, 2004)

Hi V_I_L

Thanks for that has made me feel much better - Karen C has emailed me to say hers was about 9.7 and she's expecting twins from IVF with her own eggs - so I feel much more hopeful now. If we do have IVF with my eggs - this time they will do the short protocol - The Doc agreed with me that last time (at the old clinic) they down-regged me for too long which could have caused egg production to stop...   just wish the time would pass so we know which route we're taking. If they honestly say it's not worth us using my eggs - we have decided to go for donor eggs in Spain - apparently ARGC arrange it all for you.

Hope all are okay this grim Monday. Lily - do hope you get your appointment soon, they really shouldn't keep you waiting...grrr.. 

Jodi - hope you're okay - it takes time doesn't it... 

Good luck with EC on friday petal! 

Good luck to everyone testing, jabbing etc...

Luv,
Mizz. xx


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi Amanda

I was also dreading EC but it's not that bad really.  All the hospital staff are wonderful and do as much as they can to make you feel at ease.  I took a sleeping tablet in the morning, but to be honest I don't think this did much for me as I didn't go to sleep!  During the EC I think I had pethidine because I heard the embryologist checking through the drugs with a nurse.  I think this is some sort of painkiller/anaesthetic but I'm not sure.  The part which I thought was going to be the most painful wasn't too bad either (when the needle goes through to collect the eggs).  I could tell that I was being prodded but it's not unbearable.  My EC took 2 hours (because they collected 50 follicles) and it seemed to get more uncomfortable towards the end but I think the drugs must have been wearing off.  I remember thinking the first 20-30 mins seemed fine, but I lost track of time because it didn't feel like I'd been in there for two hours.

Anyway I hope this hasn't put you off and good luck for Friday.  

Love Liz


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

hi ladies-hope your all well,have not had a chance to read whats been going on,just got in.so will later.just wanted to see if anyone has heard from ck6...if your reading this i hope it went well today.

do some more personals later

luv petl b


----------



## ck6 (Apr 8, 2005)

hi petal... yes i'm fine i've sent you pm.... when i made the appointment they were going on ivf dates...which makes you 2 weeks further on..( but i'm not) i am only 5 weeks and 3 days...when they worked this out today they said they doubt if they'd be able to see anything...but the nurse said she was 80% sure she had seen what she needed to...couldn't see any fluid anywhere else as you can in an eptopic , and i'm definatly pregnant...my stomach is huge....dh thinks i'm pushing it out, but nurse said its all the hormones....going for the proper scan on 29th september...hopefully should be ok ....relaxing a bit now.... 
Amanda my egg collection was great i slept through it all it was like being drunk when you can't remember and dh filling in the blanks....." you showed them your tattoo's....you told the consultant he was gorgeous" oh dear...and after it i just slept so good luck ...
thanks for thinking of me today....... speak soon not sure where i belong at the moment.....love caroline xxxx


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

caroline glad everything is alright


----------



## jane12 (Apr 8, 2005)

Hi CK6

Just wanted to say my scan is the same day as yours the 29th.

Can you help me to feel calm finding this scary.

Hope you are ok.

Take Care

Hi to everyone else and good luck to all testing and on 2WW.

Jane12


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Caroline - glad all was ok,what a relief!
Good luck to you and Jane on your next scans xxx


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Caroline, Really glad the scan went well.  Fingers crossed for the next one, and all the others.

Amanda, I don't remember a thing about my egg collection.  I had an anaesthetist do the sedation, so it was really a general anaesthetic. I didn't wake up in any pain .  Not too much after the procedure either.  The worst part were the side effects I got from the Codeine in the pain relief I took in the following day. Bad bowel effects- you don't want too much detail.  Anyway, if you do have an anaesthetist, you won't remember a thing. I would take advice from everyone else on lighter sedation, as I haven't experienced it myself.
Honestly, it was a lot easier than I thought.  I hope you find the same.
Good luck for Friday.  Will be thinking of you.
Jodi


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Thank you Caroline, Jodie and Liz for sharing your EC experiences with me.  Its so weird because i am a real woose at the best of times and i am scared about Friday but i also know that i have come this far when i never imagined being able to have daily injections and that was overcome so hey ho...onward bound!

I am so glad that your scan was ok Caroline - Really wishing that the 29th comes quickly for you.

Back to the clinic tomorrow for another scan and hopefully he will find my missing ovary!

Love u all

Amandax


----------



## Jellyhead (Nov 5, 2004)

Its meeeeeeeeeeeee

I am in shock.... i tricked the scanner lady and she told us what the babies are...he he he


One is 100% a boyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

the second she is pretty sure a boy tooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    
I can not believe it as i only make girls and was sure not even one would be a boy!!!!!!
They are both fit and healthy and lookin goodddddddddddd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

love to you all....... The Turtle...... hang in there Struthie      and everyone else!!! i am going to lie down and dream of blue teddys    

wobbly Jelly xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Wow Jayne,glad all is well and two boys,how fab,I love boys!
Hope you are well xxx


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

jayne-what great news

ajax-wishing you lots of luck for friday and din'y worry you will be fine,like just going to sleep and not remembering anything inbetween

well had fsh levels done yesterday and thank god they came back good,so started first injection last night...what a nightmare i put the first needle on too hard then it would not come off..so my dh and me were pulling it and the top bit came off and he pricked himself with the needle..he hates needles so it was like the end of the world...he was really worried that he had got some of it in him...i could not stop laughing.then when we got it off and put the second one on it bent just before i was putting it in my leg...luckly not while it was in their..........all in all it was very funny after not at the timethough  i am now on the ivf rollercaster 

hope you all have a great day and speak to you later

luv petal b

luv petal b


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Petal - Great news hun.....wishing you lots of lovely follies!

Jelly -what lovely news for you - you must be thrilled.

Had scan this morning and no more stimms for me!!  Having HCG/HGC (never get it the right way round, so covering all areas!) jab at 9pm tonight, ready for EC 9am friday.  My lost ovary found its way back and it looks like around 12 follies all together.  Is that a good amount?  For some reason i thought there should be far more but Consultant pretty happy with himself so it must be ok ?
All getting very scarey now!

Love and   to all

Amandax


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi everyone

Just a quickie (I haven't read back much so I'm sorry if I've missed stuff).

Petal - great news about the FSH.

Jelly - Huge congratulations about the babies!

Ajax - It's great that you're at the same stage as us (our scan is Tues so we're right behind you).  The nurse at our clinic said that about 70-80% of follies have eggs and about 70-80% of eggs fertilise (averages obviously) so if that's true you should get six or seven lovely fertilised eggs which is a fantastic result - well done!

Got to dash - but love to everyone (especially Struthie - is your 2ww nearly over?   Thinking of you)

Victoria
xxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Just a quickie as spotted VIL's online.

 to you & Moosey. So, is that right that Moosey's stimming already? Blimey - its gone really quickly! (Not for you, I'm sure   )

Good luck for scan on Tuesday. Make sure you come back & let us know how you got on...

    to you both.

Love Molly
xx


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi Molly

Great to hear from you - how's it all going?

Moosey's not quite stimming yet but hopefully will be next week.  It definately has not gone quickly because she is nuts  .  Much as I love her (and if I didn't I would have killed her by now) I am dreading her real menopause...  the woman is scary!!!  

Wish me luck..... 

Victoria

PS - If the police find me buried under the patio the Prime Suspect is hormonal Moosey


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

LOL Victoria you are so funny,god luck with it all xxx

No my 2ww isn't over yet,god its going on forever isn't it! Test day is Monday and I'm bricking it,don't want to do this again!

Love to everyone xxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi Struthie - good luck for Monday!

Good luck with the patio Moosey!!! Only joking VIL - had wierd psychic experience about a patio slab once - 

me & mum were in our local country pub when a woman (Vera) she used to work with about 5 years ago pulled into car park - usually she was always with her hubby but he was no where to be seen.

I jokingly said to mum "Bet she's buried him under the patio!!"

Mum's ex colleague walks into pub, sees mum, walks over for a chat.

Mum says "would you like a drink?"

To which Vera replies... "Oh no, I'm not stopping, I just came in to ask for directions to a place near here that sells patio slabs"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Mum & I choked on our drinks & had tears pouring down our faces & poor Vera had no idea what was so funny!! V strange!!!

So, no jokes about patio slabs...you never know what might happen!!


Had bad news today - 1st scan for ICSI shows only 2 follies - you lot with 9+ don't know how lucky you are!
Absolutely gutted - had been warned this might happen as FSH has been fluctuating - up to 16 at worst. 

Got to decide if we want to proceed & lose £3k.  Think we probably will - follies are a good size & the same size & lining is excellent so might be worth 1 go.  Can't quite believe that we really might end up childless.  

Could do donor eggs as ISIS are linked with nurse Ruth's clinic in Spain but DH not keen & don't want to push him into something he's not up for.  What a bummer.

Good luck to the rest of you!  Hope it all goes really well,

Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

jess-so sorry to hear your news,i don't know what to say to you to make you feel better but we are here for you.i know it is hard but don't gave up yet i know that you have not got as many as you would hope for but remember it only takes one.....thinking of you 


vil-you make me laugh 
good luck for next week.i know how moosey feels and i am sure my dh knows how you feel


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Ahh Jess,sorry to hear that,if I were you I would carry on as I would always wonder what if.
When we did ICSI I got ten eggs and didn't think that was many,its so hard and my heart breaks for you xxx


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Jess,
I am so sorry to hear your news.  Just remember, it only takes 1.  Good luck if you decide to go on, and of course if you don't, we'll all be here for you.

Lots of love
Jodi


----------



## moosey (Aug 12, 2004)

Hello everyone

Well, it looks like VIL is painting a pretty picture of me as usual!  

Jellyhead - Congrats on finding out about your boys.  You must have been gobsmacked - Good luck with your pregnancy and stuff.  How did you trick the scanner?

Molly - Great to hear from you.  Was lovely to meet you at the dinner.  Hope everything is ok with you.  

Ajax - Well done on popping out 12 eggs.  I am very impressed.  I am very nervous about how many eggs I will produce, but 12 is very good in my books!  

Petal - Your story about the injections was very funny.  Hope you haven't had anymore drama stabbing yourself.  You are very brave to do it, I have got VIL to do the deed.  I have taken to hiding my head under a pillow, yesterday she gave me a running commentary on what she was doing and today she accidentally squirted some of the stuff on me and laughed.  I didnt see the funny side as I was tensing up my body to get the injection over and done with! 

Yesterday I was completely unhinged and spent most of the day crying when VIL did not agree with me (how dare she!) and then cried somemore because she didn't understand me or made me watch 'How Clean is Your House' whilst I was eating my dinner.  I cant watch programmes like that or any medical programmes where they are cutting people up, or actually any wildlife progs with grubby stuff on it (especially snails), as they make me throw up.  This is not a side effect of the drugs, just a very strange part of my personality!

Take care all of you

Moose (Jackie)


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Moosey - me thinks Victoria is enjoying this a little too much


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Just a quickie from me tonight

Ajax - Best of luck for tomorrow. Enjoy the drugs   

Jess - I was in a similar situation to you on my first go and we decided to go ahead with icsi so that we could at least assess the egg quality. The most follies I ever get is 5 so I know how you feel. Best of luck.  

Struthie -            

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

hi ladies hope your all well

moosey-you make me laugh ..but poor you with the medical programmes,i can't watch them either...they do make you feel abit sick sometimes

well had a day of werid moods....been in a bad mood all day (for no reason)then on the way home was crying for no reason...don't know if it is the drugs or what, feel all over the place...can see the funny side now, i think my boss thinks that i have lost it  kept rolling my eyes at her all day  (and she saw me a couple of times) she drove me mad but  has not done anything...poor lady .god and i have only had two days of BUSERELIN,has anyone else taken this...going to try and be happy tomorrow...wonder if i can pull it off 

ajax-good luck for tomorrow will be thinking of you 

well of to cook dinner,my dh has gone to the gym to get away from me 

luv petal b


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Just a quickie to let you know we got 8 eggs today.  Are having ICSI due to frozen sample quality.  Really quite enjoyes those drugs but now feeling yuckky and am walking like John Wayne!!!!

Hope everyone is well.

Luv
Amanda
xxxxxx


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

ajax-what great news...8 eggs  glad you are alright...take it easy....how are you feeling


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Fingers crossed Ajax, new home this way peeps http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37716.msg458408#msg458408


----------

